# broken lug stud



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

They usually knock out with a punch and hammer. If it's rusted in then you may have to apply some heat. Support the back side and you should be okay with the bearing.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Front wheel drive? Might be easier to take the wheel bearing assembly off to do it.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Brace the back side and beat it out. They generally come out easy. I'd shy away from heat pretty easy to add to much and warp the flange or mess up the bearing. 

Put the new one in and add a stack of washers and tighten the nut with and impact will set it. install the wheel and make sure to recheck the torque on the wheel every couple hundred miles for a little while.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1985gt said:


> Brace the back side and beat it out. They generally come out easy. I'd shy away from heat pretty easy to add to much and warp the flange or mess up the bearing.
> 
> Put the new one in and add a stack of washers and tighten the nut with and impact will set it. install the wheel and make sure to recheck the torque on the wheel every couple hundred miles for a little while.


+1

You ideally don't want to put heat on any suspension pieces. Rubber seals and what not but you can usually heat a stud without hitting the hub too hard.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I have broken many and pounded all of them out. On Chrysler LeBaron had to cut a provision in dust shield for that. Never had a problem. Then stick new one in as far as it goes, put wheel back on, and pull it in with lug nut.


----------

